# HSG, Ultrasound scan and then Laparoscopy then ??



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

11 weeks ago I had the H.S.G and they found both my tubes are blocked with a fluid called Hydrosalpinx. Last week I has an Ultrasound scan which confirmed both of my tubes are blocked with this fluid. I have been back to the fertility clinic today and they have informed me that I will need a Laparoscopy to check to see if they can clear my tubes, if they can not they will be removing both of my tubes as if they leave them the fluid will prevent the chances of IVF working. My husband and me having been trying to conceive for over 3 years now and in those three years all my close friends have had babies or are pregnant now, I am finding his very hard to handle and I unsure as to what the future may hold with me. Does anyone know anything about IVF and what the steps are? how long does it take to get it? what are the success rates etc? I am trying to remain positive but to be honest when you have been positive for over three years and then you get told all this its a lot to handle  any advice would be great 

Thanks x x


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear your story and my heart goes out to you. 
I too had blocked tubes and they messed about trying to fix them then took one out and then eventually took the other too. I had 4 surgeries altogether when really they should have just removed them both straight away. 
I was heartbroken but once my tubes were removed I accepted that I wouldn't conceive naturally and it was actually a blessing. My heart used to break with every period but now I accept that its coming. Hope that makes sense?
Success Rates vary and a big indicator will be your age tbh. At 41 with one failed IVF behind me I have been told its about a 15% chance for me but if your young it's obviously a lot higher and clinics themselves vary too. 
In the grand scheme of things infertility because of your tubes isn't too bad. All you need is IVF to get the egg from A to B whereas some women have much more complicated problems. Please try to take some comfort in that at least  
I wish you all the look in the world and please post your updates


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you for your kind comments, they actually do help.
Yes the period coming every month is heartbreaking so at least I could just expect it like I used to   
I went for my pre op appointment today (for my Lap and Dye) It was ok the nurse was very supportive and gave me lots of information to take away with me and read which I found useful.
My Lap and Dye is on Tuesday (27th May) and I have prepared myself for them removing my tubes and the only way I can have a baby is IVF, I dont care how I get a baby just as long as I do. I am trying to remain positive although it is hard, this is not what I expected to happen but I have always believed what will be will be.
Thank you again for leaving that message. I hope anyone else going through this finds it helpful  x x


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

on the 27th I have my first consult for my IVF with a donor egg  we will have to update each other. 

They removed one tube and put a stitch in the other to hold it open. Afterwards to doctor told me he didn't know how long it would hold but it would give us a 6% chance of natural conception with Clomid. It was nice that he tried but it just put me back a year really as it became blocked again and needed removing anyway in the end. It's worth asking about the point of trying to repair them as I wish he'd just taken them out. Every case is different I know but at my age time is of the essence. 

It's only early days for you but try to have a back plan because if it doesn't work you will feel less despondent if you can focus on your next move  I'm going to have 2 more treatments (they say the average is 3) and then adoption 

Roll on the 27th


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,

Jut thought I would post a quick update!! I had the Lap and dye on the 27th and they found one of my tubes were servilely damaged and removed it (the left tube) the right tube was found to be blocked but they have unblocked it (the dye has run through the tube) and they have left this one in place.
I am not sure of what my chances are to conceive naturally but hopefully there is still a chance!! 
The doctors have said hat they are unsure of what our chances may be and have old us to go for IVF anyway. We have an appointment in 6 weeks to get the ball rolling with that.
I am still in pain from the Lap and dye!! I had to have four incisions in my stomach(on through my belly button, two either side of my belly button and one on my bikini line) unfortunately I had a bad reaction from the anesthetic and had to stay in over night bu I am home now and seem to be healing well.
I am going to go ahead with IVF bu if I get caught in the meantime then bonus(im not getting my hopes up!) if IVF does not work then we have a surrogate who has offered to help us (we are so lucky for this!!!)

I am sorry to hear about your struggle with your tube!! how did your appointment go?? x x


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

Sounds like you have a few plan B's which is always good, I find looking ahead always helps. 

Take it easy please it might only be keyhole surgery but it is still surgery and you will have severe internal bruising  I have never had a bad reaction to anesthetic that's so unlucky that you did, it's quite rare I think. 

It would be fantastic if you conceived naturally and if they have repaired it could happen  I'm excited for you! Have they given you clomid or anything? It sounds like they are on the ball if they are going to talk about IVF already, there's no harm getting on the waiting list  I would have loved to have been able to conceive naturally and do the the whole "omg I'm pregnant" in the bathroom like in the movies  You should as for Clomid while you wait for IVF it should increase your chances. 

Poland was a bit of a nightmare unfortunately, the clinic is really good but they hardly spoke english and trying to explain that your there for a sperm test is really hard to gesticulate! Just waiting for a donor now


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Plan B's are a definite! lol one thing I have learned is you never know what may happen  

I can imagine a language barrier was difficult to over come but still sounds like it went well. Do you know how long it will take for an egg? Can you not get an egg in the UK?(im am not sure if this is a silly question lol) I really hope you get one soon!!!

They have not offered me Clomid as hey are not sure how healthy my tube is, I might ask though as surely if the dye is going through then so can an egg? so thank you for suggesting!


----------

